# Switching off my canister filter for feeding. Will I have to prime again?



## si walker (2 Apr 2021)

Hi. 
I have just installed my Oase Filtosmart Thermo 100 canister filter.
It's been a very long time since I have had a canister. It's great!
Anyway, can I just power off to feed my fish and then power on again with no issues?
I hope so, but thought I would check.
Thank you!
Simon.


----------



## Courtneybst (2 Apr 2021)

Hey Simon,

After feeding it will turn on again as normal.


----------



## si walker (2 Apr 2021)

Phew. They will get food a plenty tonight then!
Thank you.


----------



## aaron.c (4 Apr 2021)

As long as the pipes don’t drain out (and they shouldn’t) then you are fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishKeeper55 (5 Apr 2021)

I'm pretty sure the oase filtosmart have some sort of flow adjuster on pipes them self you can always slow down the flow for feeding unless you using something else


----------



## si walker (5 Apr 2021)

I've been switching it off and all is well.
Actually the filter is adjusted at its lowest flow already and is a bit too powerful for the Chilli Rasbora. Although they are enjoying the flow swimming into it, I feel it's too much. Anyone got any ideas on cutting the flow down a bit more?
Have a good Bank Holiday.
Thanks for your replies!
Simon


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (5 Apr 2021)

What happens with the heater on these filters, is there a separate switch for it?


----------



## si walker (5 Apr 2021)

Separate plug for filter and heater.
The heater sits to one side surrounded by ceramic media. I get the feeling that the plastic dividers between each foam/media is stopping the warmer water from circulating. I wonder if anyone has drilled them to increase the flow?
Obviously not enough to restrict the flow though which is my other problem 😅..
I should really start a new thread!
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## FishKeeper55 (5 Apr 2021)

si walker said:


> Separate plug for filter and heater.
> The heater sits to one side surrounded by ceramic media. I get the feeling that the plastic dividers between each foam/media is stopping the warmer water from circulating. I wonder if anyone has drilled them to increase the flow?
> Obviously not enough to restrict the flow though which is my other problem 😅..
> I should really start a new thread!
> Thanks for your reply!


You will find with the filtosmart filter you have intake water on one side of the filter then water travels down, then it flows to middle and the other side, then should raise up, problem with this is if one of the 2 compartments have more restriction then others will slow down the flow in that chamber, just for example if your middle compartment has less restriction water flow is higher then the lets say left hand side where you heater is, wonder if you would be better without the divider between middle and heater compartment.

Which tank you have? if the flow is to strong even when turned down you can always diver the flow or maybe look in to spin lilly pipe something cheap from ebay/amazon

This guy explains a bit more what I mean but is not a thermo version


----------



## si walker (5 Apr 2021)

Thanks mate!
Yes I was thinking the same. I reckon the water mainly travels up. Drawing less from the Heater Section. I am also going to have a go at calibrating the heater, to ensure it's accurate. Andrew on the forum kindly reminded me. 
We really should all chip in and make our own filters. We are more than half way there already!
Keep you posted.
Si


----------

